# Scrubber



## seawolf (Sep 25, 2011)

I found a 30 gallon hot water tank in a storage unit. It appears to be in good shape. I was thinking it would be a good reservoir for NaOH solution for a scrubber. 
I can cut and weld in a flange on the top for an 8” PVC pipe then use tee’s and ell’s to make 2 - 8’ stacks with 4 cubic foot per stack of bio ball filter media.
The tank uses a screw in heating element that I can rework to accommodate a pump. Granger has several pumps for caustic solutions. 
Would 5 gallon per. Min. be enough?
Would a secondary blower to pull more air through the scrubber be needed?
My fume hood will be on the small side 36 X 36 X 24 with a face opening of 6 square feet. I plan to use the blower from Harbor Freight with 650 CFM on a 4” PVC main with 3 – 4 2” inlets. I will not be working more than 3 - 4 500 ml beakers and maybe a 3 gallon AP bucket at any given time
Any input will be greatly appreciated.
Mark


----------

